#ubuntu-eu 2010-11-21
<mehdi2> hi, anybody with SMF forum experience here?
<mehdi2> apollo13: zed, sorry our forum.ubuntu.ir keeps saying guest account is blocked and don't let us login in anyway! can you please have a look at our DB?
<apollo13> mehdi2: I don't think so, I have no idea of smf, aside from that you do have access to the db yourself, don't you?
<mehdi2> not now, unfortunately!
<mehdi2> I'm on a trip...
<mehdi2> it should be db issue, I guess
<mehdi2> apollo13:
<apollo13> well then we are already two with no secure access currently
<mehdi2> apollo13: so can you take a look in our DB when you have secure connection? I'll be really thankful
<apollo13> mehdi2: a) it won't be today, b) I have no idea what I should do there…
<mehdi2> ok, thanks
<mehdi2> zed: ping
<mehdi2> apollo13: any other people I can ask for help?
<apollo13> no idea
<mehdi2> apollo13: ok, anytime you have access to servers please look in our db logs... maybe mysql "REPAIR TABLE TABLE_NAME" or "OPTIMIZE TABLE" will help...
<mehdi2> is it possible I bypass load balancer to visit our forum? by adding some thing in host file ?
<mehdi2> apollo13: ^
<apollo13> mehdi2: "maybe mysql … will help" won't be enough; aside from the fact that it appears to be a software problem, a crashed table would throw other errors
<mehdi2> apollo13: do you have backups of our db ?
<apollo13> sure
<mehdi2> it should be enough, nothing is changed in software side....
<apollo13> doubt that
<apollo13> looking at google there are more than one software reason for this
<mehdi2> you can see smf_messages table
<apollo13> I already told you I have no access currently, so NO
<mehdi2> ok
#ubuntu-eu 2011-11-14
<Agafonov> zed: hi, is nsset DNS interface working currently?
<apollo13> Agafonov: no it's not, canonical manages domains by now
<apollo13> Agafonov: you needto get in contact with them
